

Mars Mission May Use 'Poop Shield' to Block Cosmic Rays - memoryfailure
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2416220,00.asp

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5314643>

